# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  My new iPad

## Petri

Pretty cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

mine will be here with the cute little FedEX driver within the hour

----------


## BBT

I would not call my driver George cute but you might.

----------


## MIke R

mine is a doll...and a skier too!!!

and she just left

----------


## BBT

Long delivery. Must have helped with the set up.

----------


## MIke R

yeah....something like that

hey I have a question...

my iPad doesnt fit onto my Bose Dock for obvious reasons...so does Apple make a jumper cord with two male ends so that the Ipad can be played on the Bose Dock...

----------


## JEK

yes

----------


## MIke R

how come I cant find it on the Apple site???..I see everything but...or should I just go 1/8th inch  double male phono plug and plug into output on the iPad and input on the dock???..although I don't imagine that would be nearly as good a connection

----------


## JEK

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC...co=MTc5OTU4MTk

----------


## MIke R

I saw that....but I dont see what I need...the cable on the bottom left of the book....I need that with  a female and a male end of that connector on one cord..thats in the box???

----------


## MIke R

called Apple...what I am looking for ( a 30 pin cable with a male end and a female end ) doesnt exist..

so I have to go 1/8th inch phono male to male and go from iPad audio output to Bose Dock audio input

----------


## JEK

U need to upgrade your Bose.

----------


## MIke R

its only 3 years old!!!!!

----------


## MIke R

I just tried the phone cable thing....it works fine....probably not as  good a connection as the 30 pin, but it will do....thats how I fed my XM through the Bose in the man cave as well

----------


## Peter NJ

JEK just fainted.. :) 





> its only 3 years old!!!!!

----------


## BBT

> JEK just fainted.. :) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mike R
> ...



Did you get it in an antique store.    :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## JEK

The new iPad has HDMI -- input it to your TV.

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC...co=MTcyMTgxODY

----------


## Petri

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/dock-ex...ite-80cm-30393

$5.44, including delivery.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/dock-ex...-3g-62cm-20628
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/dock-ex...s-4-50cm-45217

DealExtreme is great source for inexpensive cables, adapters and other goodies that Steve thinks you don't need.  They also have plenty of covers, cases, screen protectors and other similar stuff.  If they don't have it, the chinese don't make it.

PS. http://www.dealextreme.com/p/protect...-4-green-53920

----------


## MIke R

perfect....thanks

----------


## MIke R

petri...how the hell do they make any money  selling me a cord with shipping included for 5.44 USD????..

----------


## BBT

You never get it. They just keep the cash LOL

----------


## MIke R

LOL..thats exactly what I am thinking.....LOL

oh well...I just paypal'd them 5.44..delivered......we'll see

----------


## BBT

Its worth it just to get the Fedex girl to come by. BTW nice snow in CO and you get tomorrow right.

----------


## MIke R

yeah they moved the snow forecast up from Saturday to Friday...

my buddy at A Basin said 14 inches in an email to me..they love rubbing it in


I'm going skiing  right after lunch..it is a beautiful day today..too nice to stay in and clunk away on the idiot box

----------


## BBT

I agree I would have been first up but then again I am not a local.

----------


## MIke R

I'm in school til 12.....

and tomorrow in the Boston Museum of Science all day

so I gotta strike while the iron is hot...LOL

----------


## BBT

Agree Have a great time  Those darn day job get in the way of play time. You head down to SBH pretty soon as I recall.

----------


## MIke R

I do.....  in a few weeks...after the dust thankfully settles from all the events and agendas.....LOL

----------


## Petri

> petri...how the hell do they make any money  selling me a cord with shipping included for 5.44 USD????..



Beats me..   the cost to make the cable must be really, really low.  I haven't checked the stamps how much the postage is.  And the dealer must make profit, too.

If one walks to the small shops in Hong Kong, they sell similar products for similar prices.  Just amazing.  When I sold the iPhone 3GS, I bought a stack of accessories from Hong Kong for $10 and used them to "pimp up" the package.

----------


## BBT

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> petri...how the hell do they make any money  selling me a cord with shipping included for 5.44 USD????..
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me..   the cost to make the cable must be really, really low.  I haven't checked the stamps how much the postage is.  And the dealer must make profit, too.
> 
> If one walks to the small shops in Hong Kong, they sell similar products for similar prices.  Just amazing.  When I sold the iPhone 3GS, I bought a stack of accessories from Hong Kong for $10 and used them to "pimp up" the package.



Good idea for a TV show, instead of Pimp my ride it can be Pimp my phone.

----------


## Petri

> Good idea for a TV show, instead of Pimp my ride it can be Pimp my phone.



The crazy germans had/have "Pimp My Bicycle" and "Pimp My Whatever" shows.  Same show format but different targets as those Pimp My Ride cars would never pass European road and safety regulations.

----------


## MIke R

looks like my $5.44 iPad patch cord, shipping included in the price, is on its way from Hong Kong!!!..

still hard to believe...




4/2/2011


Dear Michael:

Your order has been shipped from the fulfillment center. Delivery time is about 7 to 10 working days, as quoted by the post office (3 to 4 days for EMS Express). * *Note that this delivery estimation is as provided by Hong Kong Post and like most post offices around the world delivery time for airmail packages is not guaranteed.*

If this is a partial shipment, you will be able to track what is shipped and unshipped using the Invoice page from order tracking, after 24 hours of receiving this e-mail.

When the order delivers, please keep the original packaging of the entire order for one month. Should you need to request for return or replacement, customer care staffs may ask for a picture of the packaging.



ORDER #: 	032939T
TRACKING #: 	-
SHIPPED TO: 	
Dreams & Visions Gifts 
31 Village Road 
PO Box 447
Waterville Valley, NH 03215
United States


CUSTOMER SERVICE: 	support.dealextreme.com

----------


## BBT

Amazing I agree I dont know how they do it.

----------

